# Connettersi a WPA da terminale senza WPA_supplicant

## source-based

Dopo mi pare 6 tentativi,sono riuscito a installare Gentoo con successo. Purtroppo ho l'ultimo problema da superare: non posso connettermi a internet! Ho configurato per bene la mia interfaccia di rete WiFi durante il processo di installazione,solo che mi sono accorto che WPA_passphrase e WPA_supplicant non sono presenti e e non so come fare perché durante l'installazione ho usato proprio questi due tool per connettermi alla rete.È sostanzialmente una sorta di dipendenza circolare: non ho il programma per connettermi a internet e lo devo scaricare da internet,ma non posso collegarmi a internet! Come posso fare? Non ditemi che devo reinstallare tutto.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:  giuro che questa mi mancava...   :Laughing:  scura ma non ho resistito.

Li avrai usati dalla distribuzione che hai usato per il chroot. O li avrai rimossi per errore. Od avrai lanciato un emerge --sync prima di aver finito di installare tutto. Poco conta.

Avvii con una live qualunque, entri nel chroot, lanci emerge -F per quello che ti serve e poi ritorni sulla gentoo. O puoi anche compilare dalla gentoo in chroot detti pacchetti.

Non c'è altra soluzione.

----------

## source-based

I due tool li ho usati subito dopo l'avvia del CD di installazione di gentoo,sono stati i primi due comandi usati in assoluto.Quindi sì,prima del chroot.Poi una volta tutto pronto,ho installato syslog,logrotate,e2fsprogs e infine GRUB 0.97,ma non pensavo di dover installare WPA_supplicant.Sono abituato troppo bene(o male dipende dai punti di vista) con ubuntu e fedora.Ho notato che non c’è nemmeno sudo   :Very Happy: 

EDIT: seriamente, non saprei come fare quello che hai detto

----------

## source-based

Ho 3 partizioni sda1è per il boot,sda2 è swap e sda3 è la partizione root.Sto usando un live CD di kubuntu,ho aperto il terminale e digitato:

```

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt

mount  /dev/sda3 /mnt

```

E poi ho montato proc,SYS e dev.Ho fatto un 

```
emerge wpa_supplicant
```

E ora emerge sta scaricando e compilando un sacco di sorgenti   :Shocked:   Non capisco come mai scarica 142 pacchetti solo per WPA_supplicant,possibile che siano tutte dipendenza?[/code]

----------

## djinnZ

Probabilmente hai solo installato il sistema base ed hai scelto il profilo, riservandoti di installare WM/DE successivamente, presumendo che il profilo sia desktop/kde hai la use "qt4" attiva e pertanto, prima di poter compilare wpa_supplicant con l'apposita interfaccia grafica QT (come richiesto dall'apposita use), il portage si tira prima giù tutta la madonnina delle librerie X, ncurses e QT necessarie a poter eseguire, almeno su X remoto, detta interfaccia. Questo perchè la libreria QT su cui poggia richiede automake e librerie di base di kde che a loro volta richiedono le librerie base di X che a loro volta richiederanno qualcos'altro ed ncurses ... è un'altra interfaccia possibile.

capito il meccanismo?

----------

## source-based

Si io ho impostato il supporto a KDE e qt4 nella variabile USE,ma contando sul fatto di poter accedere a internet ho deciso di installare il server X e KDE dopo il primo  boot.

Non ho ancora ben capito il funzionamento di portage,ma col tempo ci arrivo.Poi vorrei sapere che sono le o gli ebuild.

Intanto il PC scarso sta ancora compilando wpa_supplicant   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

Intanto quelle librerie che ti sta compilando ti serviranno comunque se hai intenzione di usare KDE, quindi poco male. Prima o dopo non fa grande differenza (ma ricorda di lanciare un emerge -aDNuv più spesso del normale) *source-based wrote:*   

> Poi vorrei sapere che sono le o gli ebuild.

 Che minghia dicisti? Cosa vuoi sapere? Se metti la parte mancante ti posso rispondere.

----------

## source-based

Quello che voglio capire è se le ebuild sono l'equivalente dei pacchetti .deb in Debian,Ubuntu etc.. 

L'unica cosa che ho capito(altrimenti non avrei installato gentoo) è che emerge scarica i sorgenti,li configura e li compila.Questi sorgenti si chiamano ebuild in gentoo?

----------

## djinnZ

I pacchetti sorgente deb contengono i sorgenti o gli eseguibili e gli script o le patch necessari per configurarli ed installarli. In gentoo gli ebuild sono solo degli script ed i pacchetti sorgenti sono solo degli archivi dei sorgenti ed i pacchetti binari sono solo dei tar compressi con i file da piazzare sul disco. Nulla di più.

Se dai uno sguardo vedrai che sono dei semplici script.

Se volessi linux from scratch dovrei sobbarcarmi delle seguenti operazioni: capire quali pacchetti mi servono che siano installati per poter compilare (e questo lo fa portage per te), scaricare i sorgenti esploderli ed applicare le patch, lanciare il make configure o l'automake con le opportune opzioni (with-qt, with-no-qt e similari), compilare, lanciare l'installazione (e portage fa in modo da determinare cosa viene copiato sul disco dall'installer archiviandolo in /var/db/pkg).

L'ebuild non è altro che uno script con queste informazioni.[/list]

----------

